# Head Shots at the Duck Pond



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

At times they were almost too close! 
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*And a few more...*

I had fun shooting these guys.
Note No ducks or geese were injured during the shooting of these creatures! 

Mike


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang it Mike,, I've been lokng for a greenhead like that all season and your telling me he's around the corner. He's mine now... LOL,, good shots! I like the 3rd gooser pic! I'll go get some bread and go hunting in a lil bit!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hens will cost you $25...lol Very nice shots for sure.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

very nice bokeh...and reflections, too. Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Lovely shots, #5 is my favorite. I know that guy in number 3, he tried to take a bite out of me not to long ago.


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

O.K. MT what are you feeding those guys??? Great shots...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shots Mike. I especially like the Mallard pair.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow some of them were up close and personal shots Mike! lol i think i would have been running in another direction. 

my favourites are the first and the last. i love the bokeh, and the reflection. i love the colours in both. both images have a simplicity that belies the scene i think. awesome photos. thanks for sharing these. 

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I'm not crazy about the bokeh, but I really like the out of focus backgrounds.

Seriously though, I really like the effect that the f/stops and shutter speed were having on the background reflections especially in the first and last shots. Exif is reading 600mm - how are yo getting there?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Great work Mike. I never knew geese had teeth. At least they look like teeth. I'm sure these guys love adding these headshots to their portfolios.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the kudos.



> Seriously though, I really like the effect that the f/stops and shutter speed were having on the background reflections especially in the first and last shots. Exif is reading 600mm - how are yo getting there?


Yep, 600mm. And those guys just walked right up to me!

I used a Sigma 2x TC mounted on a Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 = 240-600mm f/5.6 (and autofocus still works). A monopod was used for stability.

So far, I really like this lens. Soccer is next. Then softball. I can forsee using this lens a lot.

Unfortunately, it's just too heavy (6 lbs.) for me to tote around and shoot handheld. Rusty, it's almost a pound heavier than the BIGMA.

Mike


----------

